# Road Riding near Buffalo Creek (Bailey, CO)



## CXe (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi,

I am heading out to the Buffalo Creek area this weekend to actually race my mountain bike. However, once the race is over I want to do some road riding in the area. Does anyone have any suggestions for road routes near buffalo creek, bailey, pine, or even further south on 285? I'm really up for anything, just want to find some quieter roads for some long miles.

Thanks,
R


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I would ride south on 126 / Deckers Rd until you get to Deckers. Then go south on 67 towards Woodland Park,. Or turn north / east towards Sedalia. Beautiful country.

I rode that a few years ago, and I thought it was spectacular. The roads are in good shape, and I don't recall any problems with traffic.


----------

